# Canyon Treffen 14.11.2009



## Canyon_Support (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

nach Rücksprache mit der Marketingabteilung im Haus, haben wir jetzt kurzfristig ein Canyon-Treffen einberaumt.

Termin soll Samstag der 14.11.2009 sein.

Wir haben 2 verschiedene Touren geplant.
Eine "Freeride"-Tour über etwa 45 Kilometer mit 2 Singletrail-Abschnitten.
Diese Tour wird begleitet von unserem Canyon-Hero Tibor Simai, dem Leiter der Einkaufsabteilung Sacha Wipf und dem Produktmanager Daniel Oster.

(Bitte Protectoren mitbringen und die Helme nicht vergessen!)

Die zweite Tour soll mehr Cross-Country / All-Mountain lastig sein und in etwa gleich lang werden.
Hier werden unser Produktmanager Michael Staab und Marketingleiter Daniel Bley die Zügel in die Hand nehmen. Eventuell wird hier auch unser Canyon-Hero Rob J. mit von der Partie sein.

(Leider haben wir im Moment keine Testräder zur Verfügung, sodaß jeder, der mitfahren möchte, sein eigenes Rad mitbringen sollte.)

Für beide Touren gilt ein Haftungsausschluß seitens der Firma Canyon Bicycles, sodaß jeder auf eigene Gefahr fährt.)

Beide Touren sollen um 12 Uhr ab dem Canyon.Home in Koblenz starten und gegen 15:30 Uhr beendet sein.

Während der Touren oder auch danach soll es eine kleine Verpflegungsstation geben, mit kleinem Imbiss und warmen Getränken.

Etwa um 16 Uhr würden wir dann eine gemeinsame Führung durch unser Canyon.Home durchführen, bei der noch weitere Canyon Mitarbeiter dabei sein werden. Hierbei werden wir die Abläufe bei Canyon kurz erklären und auch gerne für Fragen bereit stehen.

Zum Ausklang können wir ja danach eventuell noch eine kleine gemeinsame "Pasta-Party" abhalten. 

Über rege Teilnahme würden wir uns sehr freuen.

Wer Lust auf die Touren hat, möchte sich bitte vorab über die E-Mail Adresse [email protected] anmelden.
Gerne darf man aber auch nur an der Führung teilnehmen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## biesa (26. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schöne Idee, leider bin ich ca. 200km entfernt, ansonsten wäre ich dabei 

Weiter so Canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (26. Oktober 2009)

Prima Sache! Wir kommen extra 190km aus dem Saarland angereist und freuen uns auf die gemeinsame Tour


----------



## rheinbiker (27. Oktober 2009)

das hört sich doch mal gut an.
Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen


----------



## T!ll (1. November 2009)

Wer ist denn noch dabei? ich versuchs auf jeden fall


----------



## Silly (1. November 2009)

Tolle Idee, wünsch euch viel Erfolg, schönes Wetter und massig Teilnehmer.


----------



## Jogi (1. November 2009)

klasse Idee!
Ich versuch auch mitzukommen. Möglicherweise kann ich noch jemand mitnehmen aus dem Raum Sinsheim / Heidelberg.


----------



## waldfrucht (3. November 2009)

Super da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2009)

Die letzte Tour fand ich schon nicht schlecht . Wenns Wädder mitspielt bin ich wohl wieder dabei.

Mfg Spassbremse


----------



## baldur (5. November 2009)

Und ich wäre so gerne dabei, hab aber Dienst. Und frei bekomme ich nicht


----------



## martin82 (5. November 2009)

Find die ganze Aktion SUPER !
leider kann ich auch nicht teilnehmen weil ich viel zu weit weg bin
wünsche aber allen viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MAMOARMIN (5. November 2009)

Find ich auch geil...
aber als PM oder mitarbeit im Marketing würde ich ausflippen, wenn die teilnehmen NICHT auf Canyons fahren können, bzw. ihre eigenen bikes mitbringen...oder sind da nur canyons erlaubt..


----------



## T!ll (5. November 2009)

@canyon_verkauf:
wo werden die touren den ungefähr hingehen? wie sieht die route aus?


----------



## Canyon_Support (6. November 2009)

@T!ll

Bisher haben wir nur die Freeride-Tour komplett ausgearbeitet.
Die XC/AM Tour wird noch zusammen gestellt.

Canyon.Home Koblenz - Eisenbahnbrücke Gülz - Moselhöhenweg - Winningen - Hexenpfad - Kobern-Gondorf (Moseltal) - Moselüberquerung über Brücke Kobern - Stadtwald Koblenz Richtung Rheintal - Königsbacher Abfahrt - Canyon.Home Koblenz.

Wir fahren 40-45km mit ca. 800 hm, davon 2 Anstiege auf überwiegend asphaltierter Strasse mit jeweils 300hm.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## Brook (6. November 2009)

Ich werd extra dieses WE mein Bike aus Hannover holen


----------



## Jogi (7. November 2009)

MAMOARMIN schrieb:


> Find ich auch geil...
> aber als PM oder mitarbeit im Marketing würde ich ausflippen, wenn die teilnehmen NICHT auf Canyons fahren können, bzw. ihre eigenen bikes mitbringen...*oder sind da nur canyons erlaubt.*.



is ja ein CANYON-Treffen. Oder würdest du es wagen mit ner Reisschüssel auf nem Harley-Treffen aufzukreuzen?


----------



## el martn (8. November 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> is ja ein CANYON-Treffen. Oder würdest du es wagen mit ner Reisschüssel auf nem Harley-Treffen aufzukreuzen?



oder besser:
mit nem Oppel Kadett beim GTI Treffen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (8. November 2009)

Bin heute die XC/AM Tour abgefahren die ich eigentlich guiden wollte - die wird zu lang. Bin ohne größere Pausen im gemäßigten Tempo gefahren und habe knapp Stunden gebraucht. In einer größeren Gruppe dauert das erfahrungsgemäß deutlich länger. Aber es ist ja nicht so, das wir keine Strecken hier hätten.

VG

Michael


----------



## T!ll (8. November 2009)

Wo ging deine tour denn lang?


----------



## mstaab_canyon (9. November 2009)

Hallo,

huch, 4 Stunden hätte das heissen sollen. Ich bin vom Canyon Gebäude aus zur Moselbrücke -> über den Burgweg die Karthause hoch -> Schwedenschanze hoch zum Remstecken -> Waldesch -> Hünenfeld -> Singletrail ins Mühlental -> Boppard -> Bopparder Hamm zum Jakobsberg -> Jakobsberg - Schauren - Hünenfeld -> Waldesch -> Stadtwald -> Fernsehturm -> Forsthaus Kühkopf -> Königsbach -> am Rhein entlang zum Canyon Gebäude.

VG

Michael


----------



## Strider (9. November 2009)

Wird es denn am 14. schon neue Räder zum Anschauen und Probesitzen geben? Es gibt ja aus den meisten Modellreihen sofort lieferbare Modelle, dann sollten doch auch schon Anschauexemplare da sein?


----------



## T!ll (9. November 2009)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> huch, 4 Stunden hätte das heissen sollen. Ich bin vom Canyon Gebäude aus zur Moselbrücke -> über den Burgweg die Karthause hoch -> Schwedenschanze hoch zum Remstecken -> Waldesch -> Hünenfeld -> Singletrail ins Mühlental -> Boppard -> Bopparder Hamm zum Jakobsberg -> Jakobsberg - Schauren - Hünenfeld -> Waldesch -> Stadtwald -> Fernsehturm -> Forsthaus Kühkopf -> Königsbach -> am Rhein entlang zum Canyon Gebäude.
> 
> ...



Tolle Tour, bin im Sommer auch schonmal Teile deiner Strecke gefahren, Boppard wäre ja ein cooles Ziel gewesen, u.a. wegen dem Bikepark.
Aber ich denke auch dass es für eine Gruppenfahrt doch etwas länger dauern wird. 
Freue mich auf Samstag


----------



## Jogi (9. November 2009)

@ CANYON-Riders
nachwievor biete ich eine Mitfahrgelegenheit für je 1 Ross und Reiter vom Raum Sinsheim/Heidelberg nach Koblenz.

Gruß Jogi


----------



## nailz (9. November 2009)

Feine Sache!

Ich würde auch gerne kommen und die FR-Tour mitrocken, allerdings habe ich ne Entzündung im Handgelenk . Mal sehn wie es am Donnerstag-Freitag ausschaut... Ansonsten komme ich wohl "nur" zur Führung 
Kurze Frage an Canyon-Mitarbeiter: Wann ist Anmeldeschluß für die Tourenteilnahme? Wie freeridelastig ist die FR-Tour, bzw ist sie mit dem ESX8 fahrbar? Vllt ne kurze Tourenbeschreibung!?
Danke & Grüße,
nailz


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. November 2009)

@nailz

ich kenne die trails. sind locker mit nem esx fahrbar. fahre die meist auch mit dem nerve. eventuell bin ich am sa auch dabei. mache das aber wetterabhängig. hat meiner meinung nach eher enduro-charakter.


----------



## MUD´doc (9. November 2009)

Leider ist an dem Tag mein Terminkalender voll. Hät euch gern mal in Real-Live gesehen.
Aber macht mal schöne Fotos von dem Event. Wünsch euch viel Spaß, Leudde!


----------



## Evil_Knievel (10. November 2009)

Ich wäre auch wahnsinnig gerne mitgekommen, muss aber ausgerechnet diesen Samstag arbeiten :-(

@ Canyon: Wird es so eine Tour in absehbarer Zeit nocheinmal geben? Würde die Community und natürlich die "Heros" auch gerne mal kennenlernen!

Wünsche allen viel Spaß, und bin auch gespannt auf Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## motoerhead (10. November 2009)

mmh cool 

nur wäre es geil, wenn man die 2010er mal fahren könnnte


----------



## Canyon_Support (10. November 2009)

@Evil Knievel

Noch kann ich es nicht sagen, ob wir ein solches Canyon-Treffen ausschließlich für Forumsmitglieder wieder ausrichten. Ich denke das hängt von der Resonanz an diesem Wochenende ab.

Auf jeden Fall werden wir aber an unserem jährlichen Tag der offenen Tür wieder Touren mit unserem Heros rund um Koblenz anbieten.


Die Streckenbeschreibung für die Freeride Tour muss ein wenig abgeändert werden.
Ein User hier aus unserer Region, hat mich darauf hingewiesen, dass wir den Hexenpfad nicht befahren sollen, da in der Umgebung schon einige Strecken für Radler gesperrt wurden.
Um Problemen mit Fremdenverkehrsvereinen und Wanderern vorzubeugen, werden wir eine alternative Route wählen.
Danke für die Info @Tiger 2001.


Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## rheinbiker (11. November 2009)

muß leider wegen Grippe absagen...


----------



## zeuss_79 (12. November 2009)

also wir kommen zu dritt aus münster angereist, sind schlappe 250 km, freuen uns auch schon sehr auf das spektarkel...bis morgen dann.... mfg, andre


----------



## biesa (12. November 2009)

zeuss_79 schrieb:


> ...bis morgen dann.... mfg, andre




Dann wäre die lange Anreise aber umsonst!


----------



## nailz (12. November 2009)

@Canyon: Wie ist die Resonanz?  Was macht die Streckenplanung?

Leider ist die Aktion für viele (,die weiter entfernt wohnen) wohl etwas kurzfristig, aber ich komme.
Sind rund 100km aus der Ecke Bernkastel-Wittlich und das will ich mir nicht entgehen lassen
Also bis Sa 

P.S. Ich bring ne Helmcam mit, paar Fotos dazu und der Tag läßt sich fixen


----------



## Jobi (13. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wie spontan kann mann denn kommen?
Hab grad erst von der Aktion gehört, und muß noch diverse Dinge klären um zu kommen. (Urlaubsantrag bei der Frau )
War im Sommer schon verletzungsbedingt nicht dabei und würde echt gerne kommen. Ist mehr Protection als Helm denn Pflicht?

Viele Grüße von der Mosel

@Nailz: Ich meld mich bei Dir, falls es bei mir Klappt. Und danke für den Hinweis!!!


----------



## schappi (13. November 2009)

Jobi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie spontan kann mann denn kommen?
> Hab grad erst von der Aktion gehört, und muß noch diverse Dinge klären um zu kommen. (Urlaubsantrag bei der Frau )



Vier Mountainbiker sitzen zusammen in der Kneipe und besprechen, wann und wo sie sich das nächste Mal zu einer Wochenendtour in den Alpen verabreden können.
Einer der Kumpel druckst den ganzen Abend rum und weiß nicht, wie er es den anderen beibringen soll, dass er voraussichtlich von seiner Frau nicht schon wieder Ausgang bekommt. Als er endlich mit der Sache rauskommt, wird er natürlich den Rest des Abends damit aufgezogen. Völlig frustriert schiebt er ab und wünscht den Kumpeln noch ein schönes Bikewochenende.

Die drei Kumpel machen sich am nächsten Samstag in der Früh um fünf Uhr auf, um zeitig am Einstieg des 1. Trails zu sein .

Als sie sich nach einem 1200hm Anstieg bis zum 1. Trail hochgearbeitet haben, sehen sie ihren vierten Kollegen, der dort im Klappstuhl neben einem Zelt sitzt, das Bike neben sich , Protektoren schon an , ein kleines Lagerfeuer im Rücken und eine dampfende Tasse Kaffee in der Hand hat .

"Wo kommst du denn jetzt her? Du hattest doch keinen Ausgang?"

"Ich bin schon seit Freitag hier!"

"Und, wie kommt das so plötzlich?"

"Ach, als ich am Donnerstag nach Hause kam und mich gerade noch für ein Bier vor die Glotze setzen wollte, stand meine Frau hinter mir und hielt mir die Augen zu."
"Als ich ihre Hände von meinen Augen gefaltet hatte, stand sie in einem durchsichtigen Nachthemd hinter mir und sagte:
"ÜBERRASCHUNG! Bring mich ins Bett, fessele mich und mach was du willst!"

"Was soll ich sagen: "HIER BIN ICH!"


----------



## Jobi (13. November 2009)

Ich werd's mal versuchen, aber ob das dann reicht nach Koblenz zu fahren?!  Und die Schweiz liefert ja auch aus, wie man am Beispiel Polanski sieht!  

Da müsste die Tour dann doch was länger werden! Ich denk ich frag mal Stunzi, vielleicht hat der ne Idee für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeuss_79 (13. November 2009)

Netter Witz, ich schmeiß mich wech...
Sehr gelungen...


----------



## Canyon_Support (13. November 2009)

Hallo,

wir treffen uns morgen gegen etwa 12:30 Uhr am oder im Showroom.
Räder könnt ihr draußen an den Radständern abstellen.

Strecken werden wir morgen kurz vor dem Start nochmal besprechen.
Wir werden etwa 3 - 3 1/2 Stunden unterwegs sein.
Wenn das Wetter so wie heute wird, kann man beruhigt wieder in kurzen Hosen kommen...

@Jobi
Man kann bis zum Schluss noch dazu stoßen. Gibt keinen festgesetzten Anmeldetermin.

Mehr Protection als der Helm ist für die XC / AM Tour nicht unbedingt von Nöten.
Bei der Freeride-Tour wäre es allerdings angebracht.

Möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass es seitens Canyon einen Haftungsauschluß geben wird, den jeder vor Ort gegenzeichnen muss und dass jeder auf eigene Gefahr bzw. Verantwortung fährt.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

(Bitte Protectoren mitbringen und die Helme nicht vergessen!)

Habe leider keine Protectoren, kann ich trotzdem an der Freeride-Tour mitfahren?


----------



## biesa (13. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> (Bitte Protectoren mitbringen und die Helme nicht vergessen!)
> 
> Habe leider keine Protectoren, kann ich trotzdem an der Freeride-Tour mitfahren?



Da du, wie Robert schrieb, für dein eigenes Wohl verantwortlich bist, darfst du auch halbnackt fahren. Was aber keine Aufforderung von mir darstellt


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Ok, Danke.
Ich sehe gerade Sie kommen aus der Pfalz, da war ich auch schon fast 2 Jahre mit dem MTB unterwegs. Schöne Strecken mit vielen Singletrails.


----------



## biesa (13. November 2009)

Schönes Fleckchen ja, wo bisten als rumgegurkt? 
Bin zur Zeit rund um Grünstadt, Bismarcks Turm, Lambrecht und Co unterwegs.


BTT:
Freu mich auf Morgen! Hoffe das Wetter hält, zumindest kein Regen!
Mit wieviel Leuten kann man rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Ich war damals in Rohrbach zum arbeiten, wo es zum Glück auch eine MTB Guppe mit ca. 20 Leuten gab. Jeden Dienstagabend um 18.00 Uhr ging es immer los, erst mal mit dem Auto in Richtung Berge. Guide war Roland der sein Job sehr gut macht. Beinahe wären wir zusammen letztes Jahr über die Alpen gefahren, leider konnte ich nicht mit.
Naja bis morgen. Vielleicht finden wir uns morgen noch, fahre ein Scott Ransom Carbon. Gruß Dirk


----------



## Jobi (13. November 2009)

Also Nailz und ich sind dabei!

Bis morgen!!!


----------



## biesa (13. November 2009)

carboni1 schrieb:


> Naja bis morgen. Vielleicht finden wir uns morgen noch, fahre ein Scott Ransom Carbon. Gruß Dirk



Ich ein GC AL 7.0 schwarz, siehe Gallerie, einfach ansprechen  Fahre aber die XC Tour mit.

biesa aka Sascha


----------



## hesinde2006 (13. November 2009)

Dürfen auch nicht Canyon Bikes mitfahren ?


----------



## carboni1 (13. November 2009)

Klar, hab auch kein Canyon!


----------



## superrocker73 (13. November 2009)

Wir kommen auch! (mit Canyon und Santa cr.)


----------



## zeuss_79 (13. November 2009)

bin auch mit nem kollegen dabei, kommen aus münster.... doppelt gemoppelt nerve am 9.0


----------



## Demonhunter (14. November 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> klasse Idee!
> Ich versuch auch mitzukommen. Möglicherweise kann ich noch jemand mitnehmen aus dem Raum Sinsheim / Heidelberg.



neeeeeeein... und ich les das erst jetzt

naja pech gehabt, nächstes mal bin ich auch dabei

hoffe ihr habt grad alle Spaß


----------



## Brook (14. November 2009)

DANKE ... bin wieder zu Hause! Geschafft, kaputt aber mit breitem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht 

Wer Bilder hat oder gar ein fertig geschnittenes Video ... "auf die Knie fall" ... bitte bitte hier posten mir schicken!

Euch allen einen geruhsamen oder auch nicht ... Samstag Abend, macht es gut ... man sieht sich


----------



## schappi (14. November 2009)

Brook schrieb:


> DANKE ... bin wieder zu Hause! Geschafft, kaputt aber mit breitem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht
> 
> Wer Bilder hat oder gar ein fertig geschnittenes Video ... "auf die Knie fall" ... bitte bitte hier posten mir schicken!
> 
> Euch allen einen geruhsamen oder auch nicht ... Samstag Abend, macht es gut ... man sieht sich



Hey Brook,

bist du schon in Koblenz in Amt und Würden?
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carboni1 (14. November 2009)

Jetzt biste mit Deinem Demo tapfer jeden Berg hoch gesprammpelt und jetzt wirds verkauft!


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

...das war eine schöne Veranstaltung heute. Uns hat es allen sehr gut gefallen und kommen demnächst bestimmt wieder mit


Für die XCler aus der Region....wer mag, wir fahren den Winter durch, schaut einfach mal in unseren Fred...immer Samstags um AYN in SAYN 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6542026#post6542026


----------



## Brook (14. November 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Hey Brook,
> 
> bist du schon in Koblenz in Amt und Würden?
> Gruß
> Schappi



KLAR, seit 14 Tagen schon 

War wirklich super geil die Tour heute, hast du was verpasst - total anders als bei uns im Deister. Wirklich, solltest du mal in der Ecke hier sein - sag Bescheid


----------



## T!ll (14. November 2009)

War echt ein super geiler Tag

Die Tour war echt toll, coole Trails und ne gute Truppe. Hätte mir nur eine etwas längere Pause anstatt der vielen kleinen Stopps gewünscht, aber sonst war es genial. Die Führung war auch super informativ.

Hat sich absolut gelohnt, zu kommen!

Bilder hier rein oder neuer Bilder-Thread??

Gruß
Till


----------



## zeuss_79 (14. November 2009)

Mahlzeit... also die touren waren, wie ich fand ein echter erfolg, nur das wetter ließ etwas zu wünschen übrig... die 500 km hin und rückweg haben sich gelohnt....


----------



## biesa (14. November 2009)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> neeeeeeein... und ich les das erst jetzt
> 
> naja pech gehabt, nächstes mal bin ich auch dabei
> 
> hoffe ihr habt grad alle Spaß



Dafür hab ich mir den Mitfahrer Platz bei Jogi gesichert  Danke nochmal!



Auch ein großes Lob an CANYON. Super Tour, klasse Organisation und echt nette Mitarbeiter!!

Hat rießen Spass gemacht mal mit Euch mit zufahren und einen Blick hinter die Kulissen zu erhalten!
Dankeschön


Bin auf die Bilder gespannt!


biesa aka Sascha 
(mit nem schwarzen GC Hardtail)


----------



## Staabi (14. November 2009)

Hallo,

tut mir leid das ich nach dem Ende der XC-AM Tour direkt weg bin, musste noch zur Jahreshauptversammlung eines Vereins, bei dem ich als Kassenprüfer den Antrag zur Entlastung des Vorstandes stellen musste usw.... Hätte die Führung noch gerne mitgemacht und die ein odere andere Info aus meinem Arbeitsbereich als Produktmanager mit einfliessen lassen. Naja, beim nächsten Mal dann. Ein nächstes Mal wird es sicher geben, wir hatten von Canyon-Seite aus auch viel Spass bei dem Event.

Gute Besserung natürlich an den gestürzten Kollegen.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## T!ll (14. November 2009)

Hab nur Bilder von der finalen Wäsche an der Tanke...hat wer noch mehr?




















Staabi schrieb:


> Ein nächstes Mal wird es sicher geben


Das hört sich super an, auf jeden Fall wieder!


----------



## Jobi (14. November 2009)

Joa! Geile FR Tour 

Das hat mal richtig Spaß gemacht! 
Da schmeckt mir mein Bierchen grad besonders gut!
Danke Canyon! Danke Tibor! So was macht man nicht alle Tage!

Bin jederzeit wieder dabei! Macht nur mehr solche PR- und Kundenbindungsaktionen!

Vielen Dank!

PS: Die genauen FR-Tourdaten kommen morgen. Sorry, bin grad bißchen fertig!
Ich guck mal ob ich das Höhenprofil hier reinkrieg.

So long, rockt on

Jobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (14. November 2009)

GPS-Track von der AM Tour kommt auch noch


----------



## carboni1 (14. November 2009)

Hier noch ein paar Bilder:


----------



## T-Brex (14. November 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=255683&page=268:daumen:


----------



## Jogi (15. November 2009)

Hi zusammen, ich meld mich auch wieder zurück.
Gestern abend war nur noch Couch und Glotze drin 

War ein SUPER-Tag gestern, vielen Dank an die CANYON-Crew und alle Mitstreiter. Die Tour hat nen Heiden-Spass gemacht und die Führung durchs CANYON-Home war auch seeeeehr interessant.

Bis zum nächsten Mal.

Jogi


----------



## Deleted 48245 (15. November 2009)

Auch von meinem Sohn und mir viele Grüße an das CANYON-Team und die netten Mitfahrer bei der XC-AM Tour. Uns hat es mächtig Spaß gemacht und wir werden im April gerne wieder dabei sein. Tibor hat Marcel ein schönes Poster signiert, was die "Entschädigung" für den leer getrunkenen Kaba war  
Er ist ganz stolz mit seinem Poster und er will auch mal so springen können....

Von unserer Seite aus ebenfalls gute Besserung an den gestürzten Fahrer!


----------



## Spassbremse (15. November 2009)

@ Gianty: Da habe ich bei Deinem Junior aber keinerlei Bedenken, so wie der jetzt schon unterwegs ist  !

@ all: Pflichttermin 10.04.10 !!

Ansonsten eine tolle Tour mit mächtig viel Spass ! 

Mfg Gerald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bateman74 (16. November 2009)

Hi Leute, auch wenn ich nicht mitgefahren bin: 
Die Führung war echt klasse - vielen Dank für die schöne Veranstaltung!

Danke auch von Katja, Hendrik und dem kleinen Piet.


----------



## T!ll (16. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> @ all: Pflichttermin 10.04.10 !!



Hab's bei den Terminen eingetragen, kann sich ja schonmal jeder anmelden


----------



## Habamah (16. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

war ne super Tour, danke an Sascha (auch wenn bald die Russen kommen....), Daniel, Tibor und all die Anderen. Ihr seid wie eure Bikes - klasse.

Warum seid ihr nach der Tour so schnell weg ? Wir hätten doch noch was klönen können.

An Brook: solls jetzt ein Canyon werden ? Damit kann auch den Berg *hochfahren*...(kleiner Scherz)

Noch eine kleine Sache: bitte den GPS Track der FR Tour nicht die veröffentlichen, das war, glaube ich, so ausgemacht .

Grüße an Euch & bleibt heil.


----------



## Jogi (16. November 2009)

Habamah schrieb:


> [...]
> Noch eine kleine Sache: bitte den GPS Track der FR Tour nicht die veröffentlichen, das war, glaube ich, so ausgemacht[...]



Ich hab die Tour auch geloggt und zwar ziemlich engmaschig. Wer Interesse hat, bitte PN. 

Gruß Jogi

Edit: GPX-File wird nur an Teilnehmer ausgehändigt!


----------



## nailz (16. November 2009)

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die Canyon-Crew. War ein Spitzentag mit lauter coolen Jungs, inkl Tibor. Die FR-Tour hat für meine bescheidenen Fahrkünste richtig gerockt. Kleine selbstkritische Einschätzung: Versuche niemals einen unbekannten, nassen, laubbedeckten Trail wie einen Hometrail runterzuballern. 

Kurze Info zum Vid: Das Material ist wetterbedingt nicht sonderlich gut. Leider war die Optik z. Teil verregnet, aber das Schlimmste: Der Akku hat wohl bei der kühlen Temp früher schlapp gemacht als sonst und ist bei der Auffahrt zum 2. Trail abgekackt . Ich könnt mir selbst in` A***h beißen. Da hätten der Köba-Trail inkl Tibors kleine Fahrtechnikschule drauf sein sollen
Jetzt gehts erst mal in den Süden und nach dem Urlaub kümmere ich mich ums Schnibbeln. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden und push es ggf im Dez in diesem Fred


----------



## zeuss_79 (16. November 2009)

hey... auf diesem wege auch von meiner seite aus alles gute für den gestürzten fahrer auf der cx/am tour...er hat ja jetzt erstmal 2 wochen urlaub... danach neuen job glaube ich...alles gute.. grüße auch an die anderen fahrer, war nen super tag... besonderen dank an die canyon crew, fette sache, bin demnächst gern wieder mit von der patie...


----------



## bone peeler (16. November 2009)

10.04.10? Tag der offenen Tür?


----------



## biesa (16. November 2009)

bone peeler schrieb:


> 10.04.10? Tag der offenen Tür?




Nächste Tour!!!!!!!


----------



## bone peeler (16. November 2009)

^^ *vorgemerkt*


----------



## Jogi (17. November 2009)

Hier noch ein Höhenprofil der FR-Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (17. November 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> ...
> Kurze Info zum Vid: ...



Darf man das schon anschauen? Bzw. Wo?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (17. November 2009)

nailz schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts erst mal in den Süden und nach dem Urlaub kümmere ich mich ums Schnibbeln. Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden und push es ggf im Dez in diesem Fred



.


----------



## T!ll (17. November 2009)

Ups sorry, wer lesen kann....


----------



## biesa (17. November 2009)

Die Bilder von den Canyon Jungs lassen aber lange auf sich warten


----------



## githriz (17. November 2009)

biesa schrieb:


> Die Bilder von den Canyon Jungs lassen aber lange auf sich warten



Vielleicht sollte wir ein Wartezimmer einrichten


----------



## Jogi (17. November 2009)

hey, mal nicht so ungeduldig!
Die müssen doch in erster Linie schauen, dass die Bikes rausgehen 

Aber in zweiter Linie dann bitte gleich die Bilder, gell Robert


----------



## biesa (17. November 2009)

Jogi schrieb:


> Die müssen doch in erster Linie schauen, dass die Bikes rausgehen




Noch habe ich keins bestellt, also können se die Bilder posten


----------



## Jobi (17. November 2009)

Hier n' paar Bildchen von mir.


----------



## Jobi (17. November 2009)

Und noch mehr.

Und zwei Videos hab ich auch noch eingestellt.
Guckt einfach mal rein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (17. November 2009)

Hallo.

Bilder wird es morgen geben. Hab es nicht vergessen.
Musste die Tage die Bilder erst ordnen, zensieren und aussortieren. Das Wetter war ja nicht ganz so fotofreundlich, sodaß nicht jeder Schuß was geworden ist.


Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles

(@ die Kollegen, JA ich habe Feierabend und NEIN ich bekomme es nicht bezahlt...)


----------



## biesa (17. November 2009)

Ok, dann sag ich mal Danke 


Du bist jetzt aber nicht noch im Geschäft oder? Weil das doch nicht dein Privat Acc ist oder?

Seis Drum
Gruß biesa


----------



## Canyon_Support (18. November 2009)

Hallo.

So ich habe es geschafft. Wofür so ein freier Tag doch alles gut ist.

Hab die Bilder in meinen privaten Blog gestellt und einen Link zum Picasa-Webalbum angehängt, wo ihr die Bilder downloaden könnt.
Und nicht erschrecken, meine Homepage besteht größtenteils aus, wie ihr sagen würdet "Asphaltlutscher"-Content .

Robert's Radfahrtagebuch

Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## biesa (18. November 2009)

Danke


----------



## Spassbremse (18. November 2009)

Super Robert ! 

Danke für' s Einstellen der Bildärs !

Mfg Gerald

@ Jobi:  WWWWWOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jogi (19. November 2009)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Super Robert !
> 
> Danke für' s Einstellen der Bildärs !
> 
> ...



Hier und hier bzw. unter "Videos"

Auch von mir ein dickes "Donkscheeee" an Robert für die hübschen Biler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Brex (21. November 2009)

Viele Grüße aus dem Krankenhaus vom Bambini !


----------



## T!ll (21. November 2009)

Na dann gute Besserung!!!


----------



## biesa (21. November 2009)

Von mir auch


----------



## Jogi (21. November 2009)

Auch von mir die besten Genesungswünsche


----------



## T!ll (15. Dezember 2009)

Habs ganz vergessen...wer den Track der AM Tour haben will melde sich bitte bei mir (aber nur wer mitgefahren ist)


----------



## Dennis_KO (11. Januar 2010)

Dicken Kringel im Kalender gemacht 

Freu mich drauf viele von hier mal Persönlich kennen zu lernen UND evtl. paar neue Strecken gezeigt zu bekommen ! (Komme nicht aus KO)

Sers, Dennis


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Januar 2010)

du kringelst termine in der vergangenheit ein?  guck mal im regionalforum im koblenz-thread. da findest du koblenzer biker, die dich sicherlich gerne mal mitnehmen.


----------



## T!ll (11. Januar 2010)

Es gibt doch schon einen neuen Termin, den 10.4. für das nächste Treffen!
neuer Thread?!?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Januar 2010)

habsch nit gesehen. neuer thread wär sinnvoll.


----------



## Dennis_KO (11. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> du kringelst termine in der vergangenheit ein?  guck mal im regionalforum im koblenz-thread. da findest du koblenzer biker, die dich sicherlich gerne mal mitnehmen.



Mit nem Delorean in der Garage würde ich auch das machen  aber nee der neue Termin 10.04.2010 steht hier nun mal, daher der Comment. Ja und vielen dank für den Tipp mit dem anderen Thread !!

sers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (11. Januar 2010)

Ich war mal so frei...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6726121#post6726121


----------



## nailz (10. Februar 2010)

Eieiei, ihr dürft mich schlagen.
Ich wollte doch schon ewig das Vid der FR-tour hochgeladen haben, aber ich hatte letztes Jahr Probs mit dem www und es danach vergessen. Heute habe ich es zufällig nochmal auf der HDD wieder entdeckt und sofort bei vimeo hochgeladen. Die Qualität ist u.a. wetterbedingt echt mies. Verregnete Optik und die Cam saß nicht mehr richtig fest, ähm, Kopf einziehen bei Minute 1:25 
Hier, bitte schön:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/9353059"]Freeride Tour @ Canyon 14.11.2009 on Vimeo[/ame]​
See ya 10.04.10


----------



## Dennis_KO (11. Februar 2010)

Das sieht dochmal nach bissel Spaß aus und hey besser so ein Vid (wobei ich das ganz ok finde) im gegensatz zu gar keinem !!

Super


----------



## Brook (11. Februar 2010)

Danke für das Video! Idee wäre, nach der kommenden Freeriderunde - Abends noch eine Runde durch die Altstadt von Koblenz zu ziehen ... GEMEINSAM! Auf dem Bildmaterial sieht man jedoch auch die ein oder andere Stelle, die es durchaus "fahrtechnisch in sich hatten" ... genialer Tag war´s, ohne Frage


----------

